# KU ALL-STARS - Pages Read *Share Your Numbers*



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I did a non-identifying and simple survey of KU All-Stars to give people a baseline of sales/borrows to make the ranks. I feel like we need a new one with pages read. If you made the cut for KU All-Stars in July 2015 - please PM so I can share.

-----
*
KU All-Stars AUTHORS August 2015 *Based on July 2015 Page Reads*
*
*US*
Top 1-10 Author; Pages Read: 14,600,000+
Top 1-10 Author; Pages Read: 12,950,000+
Top 1-10 Author; Pages Read: 8,600,000+
Top 11-20 Author; Pages Read: 7,740,000+
Top 11-20 Author; Pages Read; 7,000,000+
Top 31-50 Author; Pages Read: 4,700,000+
Top 31-50 Author; Pages Read: 4,100,000+
Top 31-50 Author; Pages Read: 3,800,000+'
Top 51-100 Author; Pages Read: 3,100,000+
Top 51-100 Author; Pages Read: 2,745,000+
Top 51-100 Author; Pages Read: 2,100,000+

*UK *
Top 1-10 Authors; Pages Read: 2,090,000+
Top 1-10 Authors; Pages Read: 1,700,000+
Top 11-20 Authors; Pages Read: 930,000+
Top 31-100 Authors; Pages Read: 603,000+
Top 31-100 Authors; Pages Read: 510,000+
Top 31-100 Authors; Pages Read: 450,000+
Top 31-100 Authors; Pages Read: 400,000+
Top 31-100 Authors; Pages Read: 279,000+

*DE*

*KU All-Stars TITLES August 2015*

*US*
Top 1-10 Titles; Pages Read: 8,170,000+
Top 1-10 Titles; Pages Read: 4,700,000+
Top 11-50 Titles; Pages Read: 1,713,000+
Top 51-100 Titles; Pages Read: 1,400,000+
Top 51-100 Titles; Pages Read: 1,332,000+
Top 51-100 Titles; Pages Read: 1,276,000+
Top 51-100 Titles; Pages Read: 1,133,000+

*UK*
Top 11-50 Titles; Pages Read: 670,000+
Top 11-50 Titles; Pages Read: 512,000+
Top 11-50 Titles; Pages Read: 500,000+


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I have only gotten my UK one so far, not my U.S., but it didn't come with a rank. Are the U.S. Ones coming with a rank?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Amanda, just PM'd you! I mean the RANGE you got with the UK All-Star and/or US/DE based on bonuses. Or just send me the bonus amount and I'll check it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

*UPDATE*

KU US is now going out!! Check your emails and send me the data by PM. Here's what I need:

(This is just for KU All-Star AUTHOR bonuses, not title-specific).

US
Bonus amount; Pages Read: X  

UK
Bonus amount; Pages Read: X 

DE
Bonus amount; Pages Read: X


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent you mine. I think it's only pages read though. That's what they say. Not sales.


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you in advance for compiling this information, Wansit. I'm nowhere near all-star level, but I'm consistently seeing 1K to 1.8K pages read per day and making far more money from borrows than I am from sales. It would be great to see what it takes to make rank, and know what to shoot for in the coming years.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Rosalind James said:


> Sent you mine. I think it's only pages read though. That's what they say. Not sales.


It is only pages read now. According to the email they sent sales aren't a part of it now.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

danpadavona said:


> Thank you in advance for compiling this information, Wansit. I'm nowhere near all-star level, but I'm consistently seeing 1K to 1.8K pages read per day and making far more money from borrows than I am from sales. It would be great to see what it takes to make rank, and know what to shoot for in the coming years.


No worries and I'm glad to help!


----------



## TessOliver (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll PM you as soon as I figure out how many page reads were for each individual country. Does anyone know when they put up the KU all star banners ? I never got the ones I earned in June and am kind of disappointed that they never added it.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

TessOliver said:


> I'll PM you as soon as I figure out how many page reads were for each individual country. Does anyone know when they put up the KU all star banners ? I never got the ones I earned in June and am kind of disappointed that they never added it.


Thank you Tess!


----------



## Darren Writes (Nov 30, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> It is only pages read now. According to the email they sent sales aren't a part of it now.


Interesting. I'm guessing that's so authors pumping out shorts which are still selling well won't realistically have a chance of getting these bonuses. Further reinforces the direction they're taking with KU2.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

To reflect the change of sales not counting, I'm just posting Pages Read now. Thanks all. And per author concerns, I'm posting averages instead of exact numbers.


----------



## pacwriter (Aug 17, 2015)

127,000 pages so I guess there is no bonus. And the PAYMENT was disappointing. Not even the 35% per book. Think I will drop the kb select. What do you think?


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for compiling this. And thank you to everyone who shared their information. You are special people. Any idea how many pages read is needed for a title vice overall Author ranking?

Thanks again


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

*bump* for people just getting off work.


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, this is totally crazy, but I'm one of the All-Stars for July. I can't even believe I'm uttering those words. I did it for the children's books categories in both the U.S. and U.K. Would you like me to share my numbers? They're far lower than the other numbers.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow! These are some seriously impressive page reads. Congratulations, guys.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

S.E. Gordon said:


> Ok, this is totally crazy, but I'm one of the All-Stars for July. I can't even believe I'm uttering those words. I did it for the children's books categories in both the U.S. and U.K. Would you like me to share my numbers? They're far lower than the other numbers.


Congrats.

Share


----------



## Sara Evans (Aug 7, 2015)

S.E. Gordon said:


> Ok, this is totally crazy, but I'm one of the All-Stars for July. I can't even believe I'm uttering those words. I did it for the children's books categories in both the U.S. and U.K. Would you like me to share my numbers? They're far lower than the other numbers.


Yes, please. Children's books are important to me.


----------



## Sara Evans (Aug 7, 2015)

pacwriter said:


> 127,000 pages so I guess there is no bonus. And the PAYMENT was disappointing. Not even the 35% per book. Think I will drop the kb select. What do you think?


We'd need more info to help you make an informed decision. At the very least, genre, number of books, length, etc... Links to the book(s) would be best since there are a million other factors to consider, but I understand if you aren't ready to share.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

S.E. Gordon said:


> Ok, this is totally crazy, but I'm one of the All-Stars for July. I can't even believe I'm uttering those words. I did it for the children's books categories in both the U.S. and U.K. Would you like me to share my numbers? They're far lower than the other numbers.


Absolutely! The more the merrier. I'm PMing you S.E.!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm getting a lot of KU All-Star TITLE submissions in addition to AUTHORS overall. I see no harm in posting them without ASINs and with as much accurate information as possible.


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm starting to think that this is all some big mistake. The numbers are embarrassingly bad. Seriously. Is it possible that they could be using additional metrics?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Great data - thanks to all who've shared and asked their friends to share. You can still PM me with more additions. I'll gladly take them for AUTHOR, TITLE, and all country bonuses.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

*NEW DEVELOPMENT*

Amazon is now issuing bonuses for KU All-Stars ILLUSTRATED books. Thanks to VEVO and SEGordon for figuring that out.

You can see those ranks here: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A2X66QXB12WV2


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

It also appears they are giving out additional undisclosed bonuses, as in my case.


----------



## dirtiestdevil (Aug 20, 2014)

Let's put that into perspective -- by this list, a top 50-100 author has about 2-3 million pages per month... which equates to around $12,000-17,000 dollars. 

Decent, I suppose. In the old system, I was earning over 50k per month and nowhere close to being a top 50-100 author. My page reads surpass those numbers as well currently. It just goes to show the sheer amount of volume you need, and even then the payouts aren't stellar unless you're a true mega-seller. 

Some people say their income increased. And that's probably true. But it depends what size pool you were used to.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

dirtiestdevil said:


> Let's put that into perspective -- by this list, a top 50-100 author has about 2-3 million pages per month... which equates to around $12,000-17,000 dollars.
> 
> Decent, I suppose. In the old system, I was earning over 50k per month and nowhere close to being a top 50-100 author. My page reads surpass those numbers as well currently. It just goes to show the sheer amount of volume you need, and even then the payouts aren't stellar unless you're a true mega-seller.
> 
> Some people say their income increased. And that's probably true. But it depends what size pool you were used to.


Well, you're an All-Star. That should make you happy.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone know the lowest cut off of page reads to receive an author bonus? I've seen someone say they got a bonus with a little under two million I don't know if this is true or not until someone else chimes in.

I never got an email, but I can still find my books listed under the kindle unlimited all star pages, which should mean I got a bonus? Not sure what to do.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

LadyStarlight said:


> Has anyone received a bonus with just under 2 million reads? I've seen someone say they got a bonus with 1.6. I don't know if this is true or not until someone else chimes in.


I personally have not heard anyone under two million getting one.


----------



## dirtiestdevil (Aug 20, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Well, you're an All-Star. That should make you happy.


Not me! I'm spread out across too many pen names


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

It'd be awesome if folks could add # of titles in KU as well. Just to get a sense. I'm willing to bet the writers with a lot of titles in KU are the ones getting the big pages read numbers.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

To Amanda -- But do you, or anyone, know if they refresh the KU All Star pages each month? I can still find my books under the KU ALL Stars list, so if they refresh it each month, that should mean I got a bonus. I'm hesitant on emailing them until I know for sure that someone got a bonus sub 2 mill.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

LadyStarlight said:


> To Amanda -- But do you, or anyone, know if they refresh the KU All Star pages each month? I can still find my books under the KU ALL Stars list, so if they refresh it each month, that should mean I got a bonus. I'm hesitant on emailing them until I know for sure that someone got a bonus sub 2 mill.


I would give it another day. I think they're still updating the books page. It seemed to be going extremely slow earlier today. Oh, and just to add, they included my omnibuses on the books page when they weren't enrolled in Select (they are now) so I'm not sure how reliable that is.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Jim Johnson said:


> It'd be awesome if folks could add # of titles in KU as well. Just to get a sense. I'm willing to bet the writers with a lot of titles in KU are the ones getting the big pages read numbers.


I had 13 titles in KU (via KDP) in July. 4.5 million pages read. 
I don't know if 13 is a lot or not, but that's my number.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Any data on minimum pages to get an all-star title?


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

1 title here, and 4.5 million reads.


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

I got the lowest bonus with 7 titles and 2.1 million page reads.  Thanks to everyone for sharing numbers and info !  You have all been a huge help to me.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Good morning - new day, new people realizing they're All-Stars. Please have your friends PM or email me with their Pages Read average and Bonus amount by country. I'm particularly interested in Top 21-30 for US and 11-30 for the UK although we have an excellent baseline already.


----------



## Sara Evans (Aug 7, 2015)

Wansit said:


> Good morning - new day, new people realizing they're All-Stars. Please have your friends PM or email me with their Pages Read average and Bonus amount by country. I'm particularly interested in Top 21-30 for US and 11-30 for the UK although we have an excellent baseline already.


Thanks for starting this thread and compiling the numbers.
Question? I'm confused by your numbers. Does it mean you need between 3,800,000-4,700,000 page reads to be in the Top 31-50? Or are you averaging a sequence of numbers?

Same question for the other sub-groups.

US
Top 1-10 Author; Pages Read; 14,600,000+
Top 1-10 Author; Pages Read: 8,600,000+
Top 11-20 Author; Pages Read: 7,740,000+
Top 11-20 Author; Pages Read; 7,000,000+
*Top 31-50 Author; Pages Read: 4,700,000+
Top 31-50 Author; Pages Read: 4,100,000+
Top 31-50 Author; Pages Read: 3,800,000+'*
Top 51-100 Author; Pages Read: 3,100,000+
Top 51-100 Author; Pages Read: 2,100,000+


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

These number represent a baseline for what you need to get into each sub-group based on authors who hit those targets and what their Page Read averages are. 

I can't extrapolate the absolute minimum or maximum it takes to get into each level (for instance - the Top 31 - 50 All Star Authors) without having every single author for that category report in their Pages Read count. What I can say, based on this data, is that to slip into the Top 50 you need be somewhere above 3.1 million page reads.


----------



## dirtiestdevil (Aug 20, 2014)

Nick Endi Webb said:


> 1 title here, and 4.5 million reads.


Not bad for a first book 

Hopefully things can pick up for you soon though!


----------



## Mromeo (Apr 8, 2015)

These lists are depressing. Now I know why Holmes smoked Opium.


----------



## susan_illene (Aug 10, 2014)

I only have one book in KU, but it's looking like it will reach close to 2 million pages read by the end of August.  Does anyone know the minimum it takes to get the title bonuses?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

We just set a new baseline for the UK Top Authors - over 270,000 page reads! This is within the Top 31-100 Authors which is a big margin.

Also please check the table and see if your numbers are there. If I left you out just PM me with a 'hey you forget me email' - sorry about that, lots of PMs/emails in past 24 hours. I'm always interested in more numbers and TITLE data now.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats to all the All-Stars.  You inspire us all!

(And if I'm doing my math right I think we may have had a few move up the bonus ranks under the new system, so especial congrats to those folks.)


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

susan_illene said:


> I only have one book in KU, but it's looking like it will reach close to 2 million pages read by the end of August. Does anyone know the minimum it takes to get the title bonuses?


We've got more data coming in all the time but as of right now you're looking good. I just updated the chart with a TITLE bonus that landed in the Top 100 with 1.1 million pages read for a single title.


----------



## susan_illene (Aug 10, 2014)

Wansit said:


> We've got more data coming in all the time but as of right now you're looking good. I just updated the chart with a TITLE bonus that landed in the Top 100 with 1.1 million pages read for a single title.


Thanks, Wansit. I'm already past the 1.1 million mark this month so that keeps me hopeful. The jury is still out on whether I keep this book in KU or go wide after 90 days. Every bit of data like this helps.


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

S.E. Gordon said:


> It also appears they are giving out additional undisclosed bonuses, as in my case.


Interesting. Can you elaborate on this? Sounds pretty cryptic to me right now.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

MajesticMonkey said:


> Interesting. Can you elaborate on this? Sounds pretty cryptic to me right now.


There were no undisclosed bonuses. They announced the children's books payouts the day our monthly reports came out. Some people didn't see the announcement.


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

> There were no undisclosed bonuses. They announced the children's books payouts the day our monthly reports came out. Some people didn't see the announcement.


I received three bonuses for $100 each and one for $500 for illustrated children's books in the U.S. region. The tiers documented here only go as low as $150 for rankings 51-100:

https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A2X66QXB12WV2

Those seem like an undisclosed bonuses to me (the three $100 amounts).

In addition, I received a £100 bonus for the U.K. region in a separate e-mail, not to be confused with the other bonuses. Any book ranked 1-25 received the same bonus in the U.K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

S.E. Gordon said:


> I received three bonuses for $100 each and one for $500 for illustrated children's books in the U.S. region. The tiers documented here only go as low as $150 for rankings 51-100:
> 
> https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A2X66QXB12WV2
> 
> ...


Maybe it was an error? I just don't see them handing out bonuses and now t telling people they're doing it because it defeats the purpose.


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

> Maybe it was an error? I just don't see them handing out bonuses and now t telling people they're doing it because it defeats the purpose.


Yes, it's all an error. Shhh...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

S.E. Gordon said:


> Yes, it's all an error. Shhh...


I don't mean that. I mean the amounts.


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

thank for doing this

very interesting info


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

with only 1 book out - my first SciFi novel - Pirates which was released on July 22nd, my numbers for July suck...

but I noted that in Aug so far, I'm averaging tween 10k and 12.5k daily for reads...sales of tween 60/80 a day too...

all of which is good. but when I do the math ie # of read pages times that $0.0058 number - that is correct right? --
the read income is WAY above the sales income..

or do I have that backwards?


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

JVRudnick said:


> with only 1 book out - my first SciFi novel - Pirates which was released on July 22nd, my numbers for July suck...
> 
> but I noted that in Aug so far, I'm averaging tween 10k and 12.5k daily for reads...sales of tween 60/80 a day too...
> 
> ...


Yes, you have it backwards. I'm not sure what your page count is, but if it's 500, that would be 20-25 reads a day, and 60-80 sales a day. Your sales are 3x your reads, if you've quoted those sales numbers correctly.

I think Sci-Fi, Thriller, Fantasy, etc., tend to have sales higher than borrows. Whereas Romance and Erotica tend to have more borrows. My guess of what the subscriber base looks like. Lots of men subscribing for, um, we'll call it erotica and be nice. Lots of women subscribing for romance, erotic romance, and probably erotica as well. Just my total guess.


----------



## HiddenGems (Aug 19, 2015)

> Top 1-10 Titles; Pages Read: 4,700,000+
> Top 11-50 Titles; Pages Read: 6,000,000+


How does that make sense? Are those 2 numbers reversed, by chance?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

HiddenGems said:


> How does that make sense? Are those 2 numbers reversed, by chance?


Thank you for catching that - it doesn't. It was a miscommunication between the author/myself. They qualified for multiple bonuses - I've removed the erroneous one.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Wansit said:


> Thank you for catching that - it doesn't. It was a miscommunication between the author/myself. They qualified for multiple bonuses - I've removed the erroneous one.


Lol, Terah, I think the wrong one got removed!

My title was in the US 1-10 category, and got 4.7M reads.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Meet me on chat Endi - we'll get it sorted out!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Wansit said:


> Meet me on chat Endi - we'll get it sorted out!


*swoops cape on the way to bat cave...*


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Nick Endi Webb said:


> *swoops cape on the way to bat cave...*


ahahahaha


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Alright, peeps - Endi's title has been re-instated! I'm careful to report everything as I get it and check the numbers as much as I can.

What HiddenGems reported as an error has actually brought about some interesting discussion to light. In the Top 1-10 TITLE bonuses (we only have two so far) one person got 8 million and other 4.7 million - page reads per title. It seems like there's a much smaller list of titles that are SUPER popular making it seem that a lot of overall AUTHOR bonuses are for large catalogs of books.

Anyway, I've asked the other author to help me out so we can get more conclusive data for the TITLES section. And if you got a TITLE bonus in the US or UK please send me a PM. More data is always welcome.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Nick Endi Webb said:


> Lol, Terah, I think the wrong one got removed!
> 
> My title was in the US 1-10 category, and got 4.7M reads.


That's awesome! Congrats on the numbers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations to the all-star winners!
And thank you, Wansit, for assembling the info for us to identify our goals.


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Rosalind....thanks for the info...

But if my page read totals income is say 300,000 per month x 0.0058 = $1,740 ?

Is that correct? Because if so then my sales of say 60 per day = 1800 x 35% of 0.99 = $630

So if these numbers are true...then the reads are better - right?


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

JVRudnick said:


> Rosalind....thanks for the info...
> 
> But if my page read totals income is say 300,000 per month x 0.0058 = $1,740 ?
> 
> ...


Ah. Well, I'd say you're confusing total numbers with $/unit. Your page reads are returning you more $$ per unit (per book), yes. And more $$ overall, but just because your price is so low. But you can't do anything to make people read more as opposed to buying--except raise your price. 

Selling that well--can I ask why the book is 99 cents? Is it a first in series? If not, I suspect you're leaving money on the table? Just asking.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

New TITLES added - just FYI.


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

It's inspiring to see that 11% of the top 100 U.S. all-star author bonuses are going to kboarders. Wow!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Let me clarify that's these All-Stars are coming in by email, Kboards PMs, and social media. But KB should be proud of all the authors here who are represented.


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Rosalind...

yes, the book is the first in my planned series of 13 - the whole rationale behind the 0.99 is that yup, it's my first...

#2 will be out in about 2 weeks or so, #3 is at the editors, #4 is with the cover guy....#5 is about 1/5 done...you know the drill...

My only issue is - when #2 goes live - do I continue to leave #1 at 0.99 or....or what?


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Mromeo said:


> These lists are depressing. Now I know why Holmes smoked Opium.


Yeah, my goal of making All Star has never felt further out of reach.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

aimeeeasterling said:


> It's inspiring to see that 11% of the top 100 U.S. all-star author bonuses are going to kboarders. Wow!


That is pretty great. It's also inspiring to know that there are a whole lot of writers out there not on kboards doing very well, writing and publishing away.

(Also wonder how many of the All Stars lurk here...)


----------



## Scott Hildreth (Jul 6, 2013)

I obtained an All Star bonus for July, and had roughly 3.5 million pages read from 20 titles. The majority of the pages, however, were from a 4 book series.

My category was defined by Amazon as 51-100, and I also received an author bonus for 51-100 (for sales).

Hope this helps. I was pretty pleased. 

Although I've been quite successful for a few years at sales, this is my first All Star recognition.


----------



## mmatting (Nov 16, 2014)

If you are interested in numbers for the german market - I have collected them here (like each month, data is from 35+ authors):

http://www.selfpublisherbibel.de/allstar-boni-fuer-kindleunlimited-welche-zahlen-ihnen-im-juli-einen-bonus-gebracht-haben/

Best, Matthias


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Scott Hildreth said:


> My category was defined by Amazon as 51-100, and I also received an author bonus for 51-100 (for sales).


Are the author bonuses paid to authors in the top 100 overall, or in the top 100 in a category?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> Are the author bonuses paid to authors in the top 100 overall, or in the top 100 in a category?


The bonuses are paid by AUTHOR and by TITLE. They're paid out based on system of highest number of Page Reads *which doesn't correlate to the Amazon category lists*:

https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A2X66QXB12WV2


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

mmatting said:


> If you are interested in numbers for the german market -- I have collected them here (like each month, data is from 35+ authors):
> 
> http://www.selfpublisherbibel.de/allstar-boni-fuer-kindleunlimited-welche-zahlen-ihnen-im-juli-einen-bonus-gebracht-haben/
> 
> Best, Matthias


This is brilliant - from what I've been able to piece together. Any chance we can get you to post the English version here or on your website?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Wansit said:


> The bonuses are paid by AUTHOR and by TITLE. They're paid out based on system of highest number of Page Reads *which doesn't correlate to the Amazon category lists*:
> 
> https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A2X66QXB12WV2


Oh, I see, thanks. Amazon have so many different ranking systems that my brain can't hold them all.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

There's a new KU in town: KU India -

We are excited to announce the launch of Kindle Unlimited on Amazon.in. Customers will be able to read as many books as they want while part of the Kindle Unlimited program, providing another avenue for readers to discover KDP Select authors.

KDP Select authors will earn a share of the KDP Select global fund for each page Kindle Unlimited customers read of their books.

Subscription services in India are priced at approximately a third of the rate of their counterparts in other countries, and Kindle Unlimited will be no different. We expect that at some point in the future, we will need to adjust the India Kindle Unlimited KDP Select payout to reflect local program economics. For now, we will continue to set one KDP Select global fund that will pay for pages read by Kindle Unlimited customers around the world, including India.

Learn more about Kindle Unlimited: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=AA9BSAGNO1YJH


----------

